# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Благодарность - хорошее воспитание или взгляд на жизнь?

## Irina

_«Ни одним качеством я не хотел бы обладать в такой степени, как умением быть благодарным. Ибо это не только величайшая добродетель, но и мать всех других добродетелей»
Цицерон_ 
_
А как часто мы благодарим, говорим спасибо?
Как правило, благодарны мы бываем за какую-нибудь услугу, доброе дело, помощь, поддержку, тёплые слова, подарки и поздравления и прочее, тому подобное, нам приятное и полезное. Остальное же, принимаемое как должное, к сожалению, довольно часто остается без благодарности._

----------


## multiarc

Быть благодарным и говорить, что ты благодарен очень разные вещи. Очень часто добродетель воспринимается как должное и действительно остаётся без благодарности. Все говорят спасибо, но никто не задумывается насколько важно говорить это искренне и только искренне! Мы так привыкли говорить спасибо, что делаем это просто автоматически, не раздумывая, потому что так надо. В итоге почти всегда это получается не искренне и сказано впустую.

----------


## Irina

То есть получается, что наша благодарность это всего лишь хорошее воспитание?

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошие дела, сделанные для нас, очень часто забываются в жизненной суете. Зло помним, а добрые дела и благодарность за них отступают на задний план. 
Люди не могут быть вечно благодарны, это в их натуре заложено. В нашей, то есть. Многие вещи воспринимаются как должное.
А благодарность детей родителям? Иногда мы понимаем, что для нас сделали близкие люди, когда оказывается уже слишком поздно, и некому её выразить... эту благодарность. Благодарность, на мой взгляд  это склад характера человека: часть заложена с рождения, часть формируется в процессе воспитания.

----------


## Akasey

Благодарность......ммммммммм  ....... дайте подумать.......... а что это? Иногда благодарность это : идёш, сидит человек, ему капейку бросиш; иногда когда искренне говориш *спасибо!!!*, а в чём разница???

----------


## multiarc

> То есть получается, что наша благодарность это всего лишь хорошее воспитание?


И нет и да. Дело только в искренности. Другое воспитание -- другое мироощущение, соответственно и другой уровень искренности.



> Благодарность......ммммммммм  ....... дайте подумать.......... а что это? Иногда благодарность это : идёш, сидит человек, ему капейку бросиш; иногда когда искренне говориш *спасибо!!!*, а в чём разница???


Если и то и другое искренне, и то и другое есть добродетель и благодарность.

----------


## vova230

Спасибо и благодарность, несколько разные вещи. Можно сказать спасибо и забыть про это, а можно быть благодарным и помнить об этом если не всю жизнь, то достаточно долго.
Спасибо, это воспитание. Вежливость прививается с детства, т.е. воспитывается.
А Благодарность - это состояние души и воспитанию не поддается. Воспитание просто способствует проявлению благодарности, но это не значит, что дурно воспитанный человек не может быть благодарным за что-либо.

----------

